# Dayan 4 - LunHui



## r_517 (Mar 7, 2011)

original thread here

This cube is not designed by Daqing Bao (designer of other Dayan products). It is designed by a Chinese cuber mrmnm who is interested in modding.

seems there's no chance that it would pop good for newbies
















update:










A comparison with Dayan 5 (Zhan Chi):






update 2: 2 HD pictures uploaded









Dayan 4 LunHui will be on sale in 1 month. color options include black, white, yellow, red, orange, green, blue and limited versions include pink and transparent
Dayan 5 ZhanChi will be a little later. the designer is working on that to make it better


----------



## Hexi (Mar 7, 2011)

r_517 said:


> seems there's no chance that it would pop good for newbies


 
Yeah and the corners are similar to Rubik's 5x5.

But I'd rather buy ZhanChi


----------



## Shamankian (Mar 7, 2011)

Why would you only get ONE!? DaYan is so awesome that you should get both!  I know I will anyway


----------



## TK 421 (Mar 7, 2011)

corner looks live rubik's 5x5 "professor's junk"


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 7, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> corner looks live rubik's 5x5 "professor's junk"


 
What about the regular Rubik's brand 3x3. That cube sucked but other companies made good cubes off the design. Don't judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## toruu (Mar 7, 2011)

r_517 said:


> original thread here
> seems there's no chance that it would pop good for newbies
> ]


 and how is the cornercutting?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 7, 2011)

toruu said:


> and how is the cornercutting?


 
no other info at present


----------



## nat4sail (Mar 8, 2011)

looks like it would lock up alot...


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 8, 2011)

How would you pronounce the cubes name... (With my non-chinease tounge) I Imagine you would say it "Loon Hway"


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 8, 2011)

lun hooee


----------



## Your Mother (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to NOT be the ******* to buy this cube first, as I did with the MF8 3x3, and almost did with the LingYun and A V-F.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 8, 2011)

i think its loon hooy/hooi


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe loon houi?


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 8, 2011)

i would rather get the 5 these corners look like crap!


----------



## JRichardson1729 (Mar 8, 2011)

I speak fluent Mandarin (parents are Chinese) and I would pronounce it like Lwoon (short "oo" sound though) Hwee.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 8, 2011)

i would say go Google Translate "轮回" and listen to the pronunciation. it's not the best but at least better than most of the phonetic symbols would work


----------



## r_517 (Mar 8, 2011)

3 more pictures updated. can see the comparison to Zhan Chi as well


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 8, 2011)

lolchinese: looun hway?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 8, 2011)

Unpoppable? how ever will we lube this cube?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Unpoppable? how ever will we lube this cube?


 
it is said that it's even difficult to put the last piece onto the cube, so it's nearly impossible to pop. you can lube it before putting all the pieces together


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 8, 2011)

r_517 said:


> it is said that it's even difficult to put the last piece onto the cube, so it's nearly impossible to pop. you can lube it before putting all the pieces together


 
Then your maru lube dries out.... Sadness.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Mar 8, 2011)

I suppose this too goes best with Lubix? That you don't have to relube so often.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 13, 2011)

Update: 2 HD pictures showing edge piece and corner piece were added


----------



## r_517 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dayan 4 LunHui will be on sale in 1 month. color options include black, white, yellow, red, orange, green, blue and limited versions include pink and transparent
Dayan 5 ZhanChi will be a little later. the designer is working on that to make it better


----------



## Keban (Mar 13, 2011)

I may have to be the one to buy this first...

I wouldn't really judge it just yet. it looks like it could have potential.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 13, 2011)

If it won't pop, it would be good for OH too... I need a decent OH cube.


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll await the ones who buy it the first 
The pieces look awesome, but I don't know if it's worth buying.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> How would you pronounce the cubes name... (With my non-chinease tounge) I Imagine you would say it "Loon Hway"


 
Lwoon hway.


----------



## iLUVcubing (Mar 14, 2011)

LunHui means rebirth??? and Zhanchi means wings??? if i'm wrong blame google translate


----------



## theace (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I'll get this one. It's rather interesting.

OFF TOPIC: Anyone tried the MF8 Ball core yet?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 14, 2011)

iLUVcubing said:


> LunHui means rebirth??? and Zhanchi means wings??? if i'm wrong blame google translate


 
LunHui means the wheel of life
ZhanChi means spread wings, will the brand itself DaYan means wild goose, so Da Yan Zhan Chi means the bird spreads its wings (and flies in the sky)


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2011)

r_517 said:


> LunHui means the wheel of life
> ZhanChi means spread wings, will the brand itself DaYan means wild goose, so Da Yan Zhan Chi means the bird spreads its wings (and flies in the sky)


 
That's a pretty fun naming scheme actually.


----------



## Olji (Mar 14, 2011)

i thought it was rather poetic when i heard of that the first time :3


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 14, 2011)

I really like the design of this. I'll probably buy one as soon as they become available and if they aren't too expensive.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

My own interpretation of how the name should be translated:

DaYan - Wild Goose

GuHong - Lone Goose

LingYun - Soaring High

LunHuei - Da Capo

ZhanChi - Spread Wings


I was actually stressing over how LunHuei would be translated. The thing about this "LunHuei" is that the originally intended meaning is not necessarily referring to the particular Buddist belief, but rather the realization of returning to the origin after a journey (could be physical, but it's usually in the abstract senses). In this case, the name need to have a connotative meaning, aside from the direct "beginning" meaning, that implys the completion of a journey. Therefore I figured the figure of speech "Da Capo" would be a sufficient fit to paraphrase the deep meaning in this Chinese name.


edit: NVM The creator of the cube just posted a thread explaining the origin of the name. It IS referring to metempsychosis...


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 14, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> lun hooee


 
Lunn Whoeeeee


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 16, 2011)

it's probaly more like long hway


----------



## Bapao (Mar 16, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> it's probaly more like long hway


 
Yeah, these DaYan cubes have come a "long hway". Guffaw!


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Mar 16, 2011)

what a name... mrmnm did you mean Mr.M'n'M?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 28, 2011)

BUMP

Release date???


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 28, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> BUMP
> 
> Release date???


 
A day of the week sometime in the month sometime during a year.


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 3, 2011)

This cube (the prototype atleast) is FREAKING AWESOME! I mean.. I picked up the ZhanChi and was like "OMG THIS IS A BIT BETTER THAN THE GUHONG!!!!". Then my LunHui arrives... and it's Alot better than the ZhanChi! like Alot Alot (I wonder how an Alot made out of Alots look like.. hmm...).


/Kian


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 3, 2011)

The mechanism looks a bit like Meffert's megaminx.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 3, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> This cube (the prototype atleast) is FREAKING AWESOME! I mean.. I picked up the ZhanChi and was like "OMG THIS IS A BIT BETTER THAN THE GUHONG!!!!". Then my LunHui arrives... and it's Alot better than the ZhanChi! like Alot Alot (I wonder how an Alot made out of Alots look like.. hmm...).
> 
> 
> /Kian


 
Video review?


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 3, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm unable to do so.. unless of course you send me a camera?  no?  didn't think so. I might pick up a webcam some time so I can start doing reviews, but.. I dont know  but you got my word on it that it's amazing!


----------



## RTh (Apr 3, 2011)

Please review the cube and confirm that ''and it's Alot better than the ZhanChi! like Alot Alot''.


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 3, 2011)

As stated just above, I would love to do it, but it would have to wait atleast untill I get myself a webcam since I have no way of filming myself (or the cube for that matter). I apologize for not being able to back up my statement.


/Kian


----------



## Mikon (Apr 3, 2011)

Where did you get it?


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought it (along with the ZhanChi) from WitEden when they were in stock. I got no idea if you can still get them anywhere on the webz.

I would also like to add, that the LunHui kinda got the feel of an A-f III, because it is so loose. It extremely fast and cut corners nicely (normal cuts are a bit less than the ZhanChi and the GuHong, but it can cut 40 degrees with a bit of force, maybe 42.. and it can reverse cut a tiny bit less than a full cubie), so I guess I prefer it because of the speed.


/Kian


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's a short video of it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ0y28xAOa0


----------



## caseyd (Apr 10, 2011)

yay? im definitely buying that


----------



## RTh (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=302

It's already available for buying.

What kind of plastic is it made of?


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 10, 2011)

I would guess it's ABS, I know my proto-type is made of ABS. However if you aren't too keen to get it, I will order it right away and I can tell you when it arrives!  (3-ish weeks )


----------



## RTh (Apr 10, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> I would guess it's ABS, I know my proto-type is made of ABS. However if you aren't too keen to get it, I will order it right away and I can tell you when it arrives!  (3-ish weeks )



Nah, I'll order one. But thanks anyway =]


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like Witeden dropped the price, too, from $22 for the prototype to $12 DYI/$13 assembled.

The icubemart guy was talking on utube about pre-ordering zhanchis from his site, and I think he mentioned something about Lunhuis, as well. But then the product got delayed and I think he dropped the pre-order option.

I don't want to repeat my MF8 Legend mistake where I bought it straight from China instead of pre-ordering from Cube Depot, then I had to wait for a piece of mail with no tracking for a month. Does anyone know if speedcubeshop, icubemart, cube depot or other US based companies offer preorders for Zhanchi and/or Lunhuis?


----------



## ianography (Apr 10, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> Looks like Witeden dropped the price, too, from $22 for the prototype to $12 DYI/$13 assembled.
> 
> The icubemart guy was talking on utube about pre-ordering zhanchis from his site, and I think he mentioned something about Lunhuis, as well. But then the product got delayed and I think he dropped the pre-order option.
> 
> I don't want to repeat my MF8 Legend mistake where I bought it straight from China instead of pre-ordering from Cube Depot, then I had to wait for a piece of mail with no tracking for a month. Does anyone know if speedcubeshop, icubemart, cube depot or other US based companies offer preorders for Zhanchi and/or Lunhuis?


 
I'm not sure, but I'm with you, I'm not ordering this cube until it's in a US-based shop.

And yay for another person from Portland on the forum


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm gonna try one at a competition first.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 10, 2011)

Have to say I am very impressed with the prototype I have and would use it for main if it was black. I have ordered from Witeden on a couple of occasions (including the prototype) and will be happy to order from there, especially as there will be no UK stockist.

My main scepticism, if I have any, is how the new part on the inside of the edges that hook under the corners to eliminate popping will stand up after a few 1000 solves. I guess the quality of plastic is more important on this DaYan to any prior for this reason.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Apr 11, 2011)

I wonder what this cube was lubed with in the video. It looks insanely fast.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would buy it from witen but its in BLACK not white!!!!! that makes me mad im Cubeist against black cubes!


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 11, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I would buy it from witen but its in BLACK not white!!!!! that makes me mad im Cubeist against black cubes!


LOL, Me too, I was raised to be cubeist; my first cube was a white Diansheng and now I can't stand the Black cubes, the background doesn't make the colours show vibrantly enough. Last week, I made fun of a guy for having a Black cube. Guess what? I got in trouble with the Cultural Centers, YMCA, and some local cubers who used black cubes. My parents said they didn't raise me to be cubeist.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 12, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I would buy it from witen but its in BLACK not white!!!!! that makes me mad im Cubeist against black cubes!


 
Lunhui can now be pre-ordered from a US store, and it is available in white, too. Expected shipping is 4/25/2011:
http://www.icubemart.com/apps/websto...s/show/2309063


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> Lunhui can now be pre-ordered from a US store, and it is available in white, too. Expected shipping is 4/25/2011:
> http://www.icubemart.com/apps/websto...s/show/2309063


 
I am almost 100% sure that they are not available in white, and iCubemart has messed up. I spoke with Witeden, and they have not made white LunHuis yet 
I am waiting until white to stock them.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I am almost 100% sure that they are not available in white, and iCubemart has messed up. I spoke with Witeden, and they have not made white LunHuis yet
> I am waiting until white to stock them.



They are available now at witeden. Available in DIY too.


----------

